

Fantasy Football Draft Optimizer Tools - FFanalytics

Hey everyone! We&#x27;ve been hard at work and are happy to announce we are releasing our free 2015 fantasy football draft optimizer apps. The apps allow you to calculate custom projections for your league based on your league settings. The projections incorporate more sources of projections than any other site, and have been the most accurate projections over the last 3 years (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fantasyfootballanalytics.net&#x2F;2015&#x2F;02&#x2F;best-fantasy-football-projections-2015.html). Based on these projections, the draft optimizers determine the best players to draft based on your risk tolerance. The Auction Draft Optimizer dynamically updates its selections as you draft.<p>We&#x27;d love to hear what people think. We&#x27;re planning on keeping the tools for free so that we can continue to help out the community. Please let us know what you think and how we can improve the free tools!<p>Snake Draft Optimizer: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.fantasyfootballanalytics.net&#x2F;projections<p>Auction Draft Optimizer: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.fantasyfootballanalytics.net&#x2F;lineupoptimizer
======
jareds
I'd like to see more custum scoring, or at least projected yards and
touchdowns. One league I play in is .05 points per yard instead of the
standard .1 points per yard.

~~~
FFanalytics
Hi Jareds, The tool has lots of custom scoring options, just click "Change
Data Settings". To go from .1 points per yard to .05 points per yard, change
to "1 pt 10 yards" to "1 pt per 20 yards". Thanks and hope that helps! -Isaac

~~~
jareds
Thanks, found it. fOr some reason it was not obvious with my screen reading
software.

